
Bart takeover robbery - naftaliharris
http://www.sfchronicle.com/crime/article/BART-takeover-robbery-50-to-60-teens-swarm-11094745.php
======
ninetax
Well I guess I'm taking a Lyft back from the airport tonight.

I wonder how these things are planned. Texting, WhatsApp? Sounds like it would
be super hard to counter this kind of hit and run style take over.

~~~
brador
Concealed carry provides a possible solution. Worked against train bandits in
the 1800s and this is not much different.

~~~
LyndsySimon
I don't know - I'm better armed than most, but I don't think I'd want to shoot
it out against 40 people in a train car.

------
peterwwillis
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Incident_(1967_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Incident_\(1967_film\))

